
Ask HN: What to do when your side project is more fun than your job? - czep
I&#x27;m now so immersed in a side project that my real job feels like drudgery. There&#x27;s very little chance I can get management to endorse the project because it&#x27;s too far from my actual job. How can u maintain the momentum without totally checking out at work?
======
dontchooseanick
Keep your job, and keep the fun for yourself :

Obligatory explanation
[https://dilbert.com/strip/2016-08-07](https://dilbert.com/strip/2016-08-07)

~~~
endisukaj
The explanation is wrong though. The employer pays you a fraction of the value
your labor produces for them. Being enjoyable or not has nothing to do with
it. You'd get paid for doing a valuable thing you could enjoy doing the same
way nobody is going to pay you for doing something you don't enjoy that has no
value for anyone.

------
gshdg
It might be worthwhile to spend a little time figuring out what it is that you
find compelling about your side project and looking for a job that will bring
you that.

Is it that you’re learning new things in your side project but stagnating in
your job? Maybe you find the industry or subject matter more compelling? Maybe
you’re getting positive feedback from the side project (even if not from other
people, just in the form of dopamine hits for each bit of progress) in a way
you currently can’t from your job? Or maybe it’s just that you’re working on
it by choice — and if you quit your job and work on the side project full time
that will feel like a slog too?

Software developers are in demand. A new job may satisfy many of these
reasons. Or you might be able to get your boss to allow you to work on things
you’d find more satisfying. By in order to do that, you need to know what
satisfying actually is to you.

------
keyP
Depending on your situation, the other answers in this thread may help.
Assuming they're not viable for you, you could try reframing the situation.
You now have something to look forward to on your off time that can be used to
help during difficult times at work. Also, working on a project that you like
all the time could maybe make it less appealing over time, similar to over-
listening to a song. Maybe you haven't realised it but the immersion you have
could be because you have breaks in between sessions for work.

------
minblaster
You’ve realized the motivational power of having control over your time. Work
towards financial independence and you can spend as much time as you want on
things you enjoy.

[https://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2012/01/13/the-shockingly-
si...](https://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2012/01/13/the-shockingly-simple-math-
behind-early-retirement/)

Your day job now has a deeper purpose: financing your freedom.

------
sharma_pradeep
"Take 1 month break"

I had the similar situation, I was so immersed on one of the side project that
I couldn't sleep at nights thinking about the future prospects for this
project. I could no longer focus on my employer's work. At the same time, I
did not have enough conviction to pursue the side project full time without
salary.

I told my boss everything honestly. We discussed that it would be better for
the company and myself that I take 1 month break from job and work on the side
project; then decide whether to pursue the side project or the job with full
focus.

I got the momentum in the project, so I chose to pursue this project full time
and left the company. Couldn't have been possible without an understanding
boss and an honest conversation.

~~~
sterlind
How did it work out? Were you able to spin the project into a job? Did it stay
fun?

------
HenryKissinger
Having something to be excited about when you leave work in the afternoon is a
positive thing.

------
kugelblitz
I monetized my side project which can now cover about 30-40% of my monthly
costs + I went into freelancing so I would now change company / project every
4 to 12 months, so it never gets boring too long (if it starts to get boring
and the project doesn't need me, I don't extend the contract and look for a
new project).

I think being a contract freelancer also helped me detach emotionally from
work; I do work, they pay me, it's a simple transaction. Unless you own a
stake in the company, it's the same for employees. My side project works a lot
with environmental non governmental organizations, but my freelance work has
sent me to e.g. online shop for luxury jewelry, or a big retailer or several
agencies working for global Fortune 500 type companies.

------
elamje
If you are in a situation where you can quit your job for a couple of months,
do it! Find a new job while you dive into your project. Just did it and
detailed it here:
[https://www.towardssoftware.com](https://www.towardssoftware.com)

------
udayrddy
Switch to a more fun and interesting job whose skills can be also used in the
side project

------
alltakendamned
If you can monetize it and find enough customers, congrats you found yourself
a good business idea that might be worthwhile pursuing.

If you can't, congrats you found yourself a hobby you enjoy.

------
lbyaus
If the side project is something that can be a real product/service and/or
company, as well as monetized, then pursue it. However, maintain your real job
(even if it becomes mundane as a result of excitement from side project) until
side project becomes viable enough to replace current job, good luck.

------
crowdhailer
I quit my job, last year to work full time on my side project. I think it was
a great idea. I'm not yet profitable, or even close. Hopefully I will make it
to profitable soon, but even if I don't I think it will be a great portfolio
piece for my next job interviews.

------
jituc
Focus primeraly on your job, unless your sideproject is capable to support you
financially. If you project has some traction, try taking mini vacation of
month and work fulltime on it to achieve initial milestones.

------
PopeDotNinja
Make your side project profitable enough to pay your bills.

------
bszupnick
I'm in LOVE with my side project, OneFiftyOne (onefiftyone.run). It gives me
intense satisfaction, and I get to take part in politics on the ground floor
and feel like I'm really making a difference and having an influence.

That being said, I'm currently at exactly $350 MRR. I'm a young (25) newlywed
with no parental financial support and my wife is a student.

I'm trying to get into an accelerator (just applied to my local TechStars) to
help give me a runway that I don't have to have a full-time job. That's plan
A. Regardless of plan A's success, though, I'm working my ass off to get it
more profitable to be able to support my wife and I.

~~~
Aeolun
I may misunderstand something here. How does this help OP?

~~~
RobotCaleb
It plugs his project and adds extra words to be relevant. This happens quite
often in hn threads.

